
A funny thing happened on the way back from the Data Center - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/consumerization/a-funny-thing-happened-on-the-way-back-from-the-data-center/374
======
lifeisstillgood
Sadly, some of this is just the way it will always be - "its cold and loud in
my data center" gets you a coat and set of ear plugs, not an overhaul of the
design of expensive real estate.

 _However_ , the security issue is an enormous one.

We designed and owned data centers back in the day, and physical security was
modeled on network security. Once you were past the firewall, life was pretty
open.

Lockable cabinets - maybe. Actually locked? Not once the admin for that rack
schlepped 2 hours at 3am to find he left the key in the office.

And yet, I see things getting worse with cloud deployments. Great I am locking
down my www as it talks to the MQ server, but they are both plugged into the
same cisco switch that 10 other idiots are plugged into. Root one of those and
you are a lot closer to sniffing my traffic.

We just have to make the assumption for cloud deployments that our virtual box
is in a sea of sharks. Actually having a shark open up the back and plug in a
network sniffer is just one more worry.

